# [USB stick] Files copied from Freebsd not seen on archlinux



## tuxador (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi, I have a 32Go USB stick, as well as a 1To external HDD, both formated in NTFS format.
When I copy files from my FREEBSD 13.1 machine they are not "seen" on my archlinux laptop.
What would cause this issue? Thanks


----------



## 6502 (Aug 16, 2022)

For USB it is better to use FAT32 or exFAT.


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 17, 2022)

There can be many reasons. Incompatibilities between file system implementations (not that both Linux and FreeBSD versions of NTFS are experimental). User error. The most common one: You didn't shut the writing system down cleanly, or you didn't fully unmount the file system, before switching to the other system.


----------



## tux2bsd (Aug 17, 2022)

> FREEBSD 13.1 machine
> archlinux laptop


tuxador, you could use rsync (with ssh, to copy via your network).


----------



## 6502 (Aug 17, 2022)

Attach USB/HDD to Windows system and verify the integrity of file system.


----------

